# e65 video interface



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

anyone know if the video interface also works for the rear entertainment package.. i have an 06 750li


----------



## gman750i (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey Kato-
What is that video interface that you posted a pciture of?


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

gman750i said:


> Hey Kato-
> What is that video interface that you posted a pciture of?


ok here is some info:

Connect A Video Input Such As A DVD Player, TV Tuner, Reverse Backup Camera, Video Game Console, PC, Aftermarket Sat Nav GPS System or Other Video Source To Your 2002+ BMW 745 / BMW 760 E65 OEM Factory GPS Navigation LCD Screen / LCD Display!"



















here is the link from the website i viewed it at http://www.gnetcanada.com/navvideo-models-gnetbmw7.asp


----------

